# Suche Gothic-Verziehrungen



## greynox (5. März 2005)

Seit egrüßt Leute,
ich suche dringenst derartige Verziehrungen kennt jemand vieleicht sogar eine Seite die sich ausschließlich mit dem Thema Verziehrungen beschäftigt? Ich finde nicht das was ich Suche!
Ich bin sehr dankbar für Jede Hilfe!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Suchfunktion (5. März 2005)

Hallo,
was genau verstehst du unter Verziehrungen?


----------



## fluessig (5. März 2005)

Suchst du vielleicht etwas im Grunge Stil? Wenn ja, dann such einfach mal nach Grunge im Forum, da wirst du sicher fündig.


----------



## TearOfDragon (5. März 2005)

Schau mal bei DeviantArt vorbei und durchstöber die Ressources mal durch. Dort findest du auf jedenfall etwas was dir zusagen dürfte...


----------



## greynox (5. März 2005)

Grung mein ich nicht! Ich meine Verziehrungen, wie sie z.B an Kathedralen vorkommen. Was stehlt ihr euch sonst noch unter Gothic vor? 

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## fluessig (5. März 2005)

Nunja, was Verzierungen angeht sind gothische Kathedralen wohl kein großer Fundus. Die sind nämlich meist nicht verziert - da gibts nur Architektur und Stein. 

Das Bild find ich ziemlich gut:
http://www.cmhpf.org/kids/Pix-n-stuff/Gothic-AllView.jpg

Vielleicht genügt dir ja die Form der Bauelement (Fenster und Bögen) als Muster.


----------



## greynox (5. März 2005)

Ja da haste schon recht fluessig ich hab vorhin nur ein Bild der Vorderansicht vom Kölner Dom gesehen das sah schon dem ähnlich was ich suche. Ich weis nicht wie ich diese Verziehrungen anders nennen soll als Gothic. Ich hab mir mal Fantasy Schwerter angeguckt deren Verziehrungen kommen der Sache auch schon nahe.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------

